# Touch: Chapter 12



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It felt like an hour. Or even a whole night. Andrei just holding Nadia as she wept bitterly for everything.

Andrei did finally whisper in her ear, "Come sit with me," and they went to a couch. He again embraced her as she continued to weep.

"Please tell me everything," he whispered again.

Nadia took deep breaths to calm herself down. She thus began to explain everything that happened, with Maxim's interest in her, and his nearly successful attempt at betraying Andrei with the plan they had set up. Nadia bitterly described all her twisted emotions and sinful thoughts in the past weeks, and now she drowned in her own guilt, having been crushed by the truth. She was not a good person, but instead a selfish, contemptible woman, straying far away from God.

"Forgive me, Andrei, I have sinned greatly against you and against God. I cannot repay what I have done, and I will expect nothing from you. You can shun me from the contract even. All I ask is forgiveness."

Andrei was completely silent during Nadia's entire explanation, and Nadia had no way of telling what he was thinking.

"Thank you for telling me this," he whispered. Nadia could hear that he had an edge in his own tone. "Now I know what it is that has separated you from every woman I've ever known. Your honest admission of your weakness..."

He held her tear-stained hands.

"I know this too now: that even in the midst of the sense of your own sense of wickedness... you have the greatest heart of gold I have ever known. And now I know that what you faith is real, and life-changing. Your God is real, and He is merciful. And He will be mine too."

Nadia looked up. His eyes met hers. And it was as if he was looking into her soul. He spoke with such sincerity and confidence that she knew that he was truly giving his life to Christ.

"Do you forgive me then?" she had to ask.

"With all my heart, yes."

Nadia embraced Andrei steadily now. She stared into space, praying.

"God, if you forgive my sins, forgive his too, and then..."

She couldn't continue.

It was well past midnight. There were no cabs in the street left, safe ones at least. Andrei offered her to stay overnight, and Nadia agreed. Nadia was emotionally and spiritually exhausted now, and fell asleep immediately on a couch by herself in a guest room. It was a calm, dreamless sleep...

Nadia awoke at about 9 in the morning. She heard soft piano music far away, something like a waltz. Getting up somewhat refreshed, although still in her wrinkled day dress, she walked back to the living room. Looking in, she saw Andrei there, playing for himself.

"Did you compose that too?"

Andrei immediately got up with a start.

"Oh! I... I don't know how I didn't hear you wake up I must have--" he was speaking very fast and actually coloring.

"Did you compose that?" Nadia repeated.

He stood stiffly for a moment. "It is nothing."

Nadia screwed up her eyes, but saw he was adamant, and so she let him be.

"I think I need to get home now," she said. "But... could I come in the afternoon again?"

"Yes... please do," he said softly. "Any time is fine."

As Nadia went home, she looked at the sky. It was a day just like the one where she quit her prior position: clear blue for miles. She meditated on everything that had happened the day before.

Things were never going to be the same again.

The next day, Nadia went back to the Conservatory, but as carefully as she could without being seen. She had with her her key for a practice room. Going to the main office, she turned it in and did some paper work. Nadia thought she succeeded in getting away, but it was terrible coincidence for Maxim to see her in the office right while her back was turned. Nadia turned around, and their eyes met.

"You returned," he said edgily.

"What do you want with me?" she said quietly but firmly, intended to walk right past him. But he held out his hand in her way.

"What are you doing here?" he asked in a darkly.

"Turning in my practice room key. I must be off."

"Why?"

"I have no need to come here anymore. Please excuse me," she pushed his arm away and began walking to the front entrance.

"Have you not forgotten something?"

Nadia paused and looked at him. "What?"

"Have you forgotten our plan?"

Something like fire jumped in Nadia. She gritted her teeth, and began walking rapidly out the door. But Maxim was right there with her.

"Do you intend to go through with it or not?" he demanded.

Nadia flung herself around to face him. She was livid.

"You lied to me!" she exclaimed. "You told me LIES about Andrei's character! But do you know what he told me last night? He was going to give me _half_ in royalties for this symphony!"

Maxim's gasped involuntarily, and went pale.

"What? What's the shock for? Don't tell me you _were_ actually intending to give Andrei any credit with your plan?" Nadia seethed sarcastically. "You despicable, manipulative man! I never want to see you again!"

Nadia was yelling so loud that several people outside the Conservatory stopped and watched.

Maxim screwed up his eyes.

"I knew you were worthless," he muttered, "An ignorant, foolish cop-out, that's what you are! You understand nothing of how this world works! I should never have trusted you..." he advanced on her slowly, penetrating Nadia with his flaming eyes.

"That comment doesn't surprise me. It simply goes to show only _now_ you've let yourself be sincere with me. You never loved me. And now I will have nothing to do with you. What are you going to do? huh?" she challenged.

Maxim tightened his fists.

"Get back to composing your _own_ works, won't you?" Nadia stepped past him, and flew on her steps to an empty carriage to be off again, leaving Maxim standing there.

Away from his view, Nadia pondered what she had just said. Was there something wrong that she said? Was she too impulsive? But she was so angry at how deceived and used she was that she could only rage inside. Something more disturbed her though. The last look she made into Maxim's eyes, she could tell that although it was subtle, he was on the verge of being murderous. Getting home, she knew she would have to avoid Maxim at all costs now...


----------

